# صلاه



## heidi (12 يونيو 2006)

يارب يسوع اشكرك من كل القلب على حبك و عايتك لينا .. يامن بحبك فديتنىو رويتنى بماء الحياة الابدى .. بك انا منتصرة و فى روح الغلبة باستمرار .. اجعلنى اكون شبهك بالروح و الاعمال .. اجعلنى اشهد بما افعله فانا معك فى روح الانتصار .. اجذبنى و رائك فنجرى فى ضروب الاتضاع .. معك اشعر بقيمتى يا سيدى الجبار ..اريتنى يارب نفسك ببراهين و طرق كثيرة .. فكيف بعد كل هذا ابدو قاسية عليك .. بل و انكر و جودك و امحيك من الاذهان .. يا منبع الحب فيض بحبك على و ملائنى بالحب و الحنان .. 

يارب انتظرك بالشوق و الحنين.. انتظر لحظة ما التقى بعيونك المنيرة و ارى حبك الفياض .. بل و حنانك المعتاد .. يامحى النفوس و مقيم الموتى ..تعال بروحك و خلصنا .. من هول الاشرار و ظلام العالم ..

و عدتنا بنوال القوة متى حل الروح علينا .. بالفعل ربى انى اشعر بقوة ليست فى كيانى بل قوة تفوق العقول .. قوة اقدر بها ان اهزم الشيطان نفسة .. بهذة القوة اخرج من الجافى حلاوة .. نعم انها قوة داود مع جليات الجبار .. انها القوة التى لا تكمن الا فى اضعف الضعفاء .

طوبى للتلاميذ حين راوك و يالى حزنهم حين فارقوك.. فانت الاب الحنون بوجودة الدنيا تهون و بفراقه تصبح الدنيا سكون

بروح و نفس واحدة مع اخوتى ارفع صلاتى عالمة ربك انك السامع الوحيد لها
امين
__________________


----------



## ><)))))*> (12 يونيو 2006)

> بالفعل ربى انى اشعر بقوة ليست فى كيانى بل قوة تفوق العقول .. قوة اقدر بها ان اهزم الشيطان نفسة


*
امين 
صلاة جميلة قوي يا هايدي ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكي*


----------



## †gomana† (12 يونيو 2006)

*الله صلاة جميلة جدا يا هيودة *
*ميرسيه يا حبيبتى ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك الروحية*


----------



## heidi (12 يونيو 2006)

><)))))*> قال:
			
		

> *امين *
> *صلاة جميلة قوي يا هايدي ربنا يبارك حياتك ويحافظ عليكي*



*ربنا يباركك انت كمان يا شيرو*

*شكرا لمرورك كتير*

*ربنا يباركك اخى و يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## heidi (12 يونيو 2006)

+ Gomana + قال:
			
		

> *الله صلاة جميلة جدا يا هيودة *
> *ميرسيه يا حبيبتى ربنا يباركك ويبارك حياتك الروحية*


 
*ميرسى ليك انت يا حبيبتى*

*ربنا يباركك اختى العزيرة*

*و يعوض تعب محبتك*​


----------



## Coptic Man (21 سبتمبر 2006)

*امين

شكر يا هايدي علي الصلاة الجميلة*


----------



## heidi (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صلاه*



Coptic Man قال:


> *امين
> 
> شكر يا هايدي علي الصلاة الجميلة*




ميرسى يا مينا 
على تشجيعك الجميل

ربنا يبارك اخى العزيز 
و يعوض تعب محبتك 
​


----------



## الياس جمال (12 أبريل 2007)

*رد على: صلاه*

سلام ونعمة المسيح
الرب ايباركك صلاة اكتير  حلوة وجمدا 
امين 
وانا معك


----------



## heidi (30 ديسمبر 2007)

*رد على: صلاه*



الياس جمال قال:


> سلام ونعمة المسيح
> الرب ايباركك صلاة اكتير  حلوة وجمدا
> امين
> وانا معك



ميرسى كتيييييير الياس 
على ردك و مرورك المشجع ده 
ربنا يباركك​


----------



## skipy (8 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلاه*

شكراً على الصلاة


----------



## Meriamty (10 يناير 2008)

*رد على: صلاه*

الرب يبارك حياتك


----------

